# Another Kesky



## gezzanet (17/10/17)

So I found 2x9.5l and one 5l will fit in the esky nicely, but its not quite deep enough.





So remove the lid by drilling out the rivets in the hinge 






remove the rivets and reinforce with some aluminium plate to hold the hinges




araldite the plate in and drill and tap new screw holes





make a collar





fit the lid






fill it up






close the lid






pour beer and catch the drips





24l ice cold tapped beer for a couple of sips over the weekend.
enjoy!


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (17/10/17)

That looks great. Such a tidy unit.


----------



## gezzanet (18/10/17)

Thanks worked great. Ice kept for 3 days but beer didn't.
Might try and fit a mini reg and soda siphon inside so a couple of extra bottle can hide in there.


----------



## Bastow (19/10/17)

Broccoli box from the supermarket. Top cut off, gaffa tape, a bag of ice. Good for a day. 



Some sort of mobile tap. Soda steam bottle fits in one corner of the box.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (19/10/17)

I love the dedication to drinking piss. So awesome mate.


----------



## Aus.Morgo (20/10/17)

Very nice


----------

